# That time of the month



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

HiDoes anyone find that IBS is worse when having a period? Mine started Saturday but I felt fine, no headache, no IBS but today I feel totally ####. I started off the day with a couple of bowel movements, then a little bit of diarherra, then crampy stomach pain and then the wonderful bloated belly look! I also feel incredibly tired due to it all and just so fed up. Please somebody tell me that it's not just me that this happens to? I've gone I dread having a period.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello, I have had the same problems in the past. I used to skip my period with bcpills and that helped as long as I do not have my period I do not have the syptoms that come with it. I have only had my period once in the last six months because I have a mirena iud and I did not have any worse syptoms then.


----------



## loveholli (Jun 2, 2004)

Same here. The pain gets worse and I get very fatigued. I also get dizzy and nauseaous more often when I'm on my period.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for replying girls. The pain isn't too bad at the moment, I'm just feeling really lethargic.


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

i remember always having diarrhea during my period, however - now i'm on depo and don't have my period, which is awesome! but i have ibs-d, so who knows!


----------



## melbel04 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi,My periods over the past few months have been getting worse, especially my IBS is just horrible. I cant sleep at nigh for like 2 nights, i feel sick to my stomach, diarreah, you name it I got it. I basically have all the symptoms someone would have with the flu almost. I sometimes break a slight temp. Now, is this my IBS or my period. I am on the pill and have been for 3 years.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

My bladder feels better when my period runs..but, my stomach feels worse.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi Mel Bel,It might be worth talking to your doctor about changing your pill. I went through a horrible time last year and was having very heavy and long periods, really bad pain and basically feeling terrible. I take the mini pill and was taking a particular one for a couple of years but they thought they'd try me on a different one to see if it made any difference. After a couple of months I felt a lot better. Even though I still feel horrible sometimes and my IBS is worse around that time of the month, I don't feel half as bad as I did last year. There are loads of different pills out there, whether you take the combined or mini version it could be that a particular one just isn't right for you anymore. If you haven't already, let them know you have IBS too.


----------



## feelinpoopy (Feb 25, 2004)

My D gets worse pre-menstrually and then I'm back to normal (whatever that means - hit and miss, good days and bad).I find using a heating pad on my belly sometimes helps both for period and IBS cramps.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I get the same symptoms as you have described...diareaha...nausea...the "bug" feeling...it's awful...and happens every month at least twice...I don't understand why it happens...I think my immune system is low and that is the reason for it. I am going to try to start some pro-biotics soon for my immune and digestive system and see if that helps. So I totally know what you are going through and feel your pain. Take care and I hope it gets better. Kat


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

After starting Lotronex I have been perfect...EXCEPT for the day before and two days after my period! The menstral cramps are normal (minimal but, I'm on the pill) but the diahreah and bowel cramps are unbearable. Its weird because it really got noticable when I started lotronex. However, i think i just notice it more.I am thinking about cycling my period to 4 months. My only concern is about becomeing pregnant. I rather like the monthly conformation that my husband and I haven't screwed up the protection! But not for this pain!


----------



## lanatts (Jul 15, 2004)

I can barely make it off the couch because my fatigue gets so bad.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

agh, me too-a couple of days prior to my period i get the symptoms of IBS (plus i have IBD) so i never know if i'm going thru PMS, IBS or a flare with my IBD....very frustrating and annoying....my period is always about 5 days early so I'm always confused. however, the early is always on schedule (if that makes any sense). my symptoms are lower pain in my stomach-feels like a pulling and sometimes a spasm, nausea (new symptom)light headedness, fatigue and craving for donuts







however, the week of my period, i always feel great! anyone else feel their best during that week?


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

My symptoms is much worse during my period. I dont really know how to handle it, but I found that its very good not to drink any alcohol that week, and take some breaks during the days.


----------



## April jan (Aug 13, 2004)

maybe i'm a freak (absolutely possible) but i feel better during my periods. I go to the toilet every day whereas normally i'm lucky if i hit once a week. Actually i'm in a lot of pain right now but i cant go home cause i forgot my keys!!! How stupid am i?? I haven't been to the loo since wed 4th augustit hurtsAJ


----------



## April jan (Aug 13, 2004)

Although my periods are different because i don't have a womb so hey!


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi witchywooThere have been lots of threads on this topic ... basically researchers are aware that some women suffer more with IBS during menstruation, they haven't found any reason for this yet but suggest it may have something to do with fluctuating hormones.I have always suffered gastro symptoms with my PMS even before I developed IBS. I read a book on IBS once that suggests IBS sufferers have over-sensitive bodies, and may have oversensitive sinuses, allergic reactions, may be more sensitive to pain, basically feel everything a lot more than others.I think a for lot of female IBS members the "monthly cycle" refers to more than just their periods


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They have also found that woman that DO NOT have IBS report more GI symtoms around the time of menstruation...But the ones that people get vary quite a bit. (so could be diarrhea or constipation)And depending on how they vary for you that could make things either better or worse during their period...so AprilJane might respond to the hormones by getting diarrhea, but you add that to the constipation on hand already and you get normal. But someone who is normally tending to diarrhea with the same reaction to hormones will be a lot worse.K.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

My IBS certainly cycles with my period. About a week before I seem to get a real "stop me in your tracks" pain under my left rib which eases and then follows with hideous bloating and gas from both ends and a very bloated sensation on the left hand side of my abdomen this eases with the start of my period and my stools get runny (I am usually constipated). I am having a very bad bout of IBS at the mo but I'm putting it down to having 3 very lively kids on school hols and the poor/grabbed diet/too much bread/snacks that go alongside it, so here's to a new term/new diet/new part time job and the sun shining in manchester for the first time this summer!!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I have always gotten D around that time of the month. Even if I eat extremely well...it still shows up along with minimal cramping. I feel the minimal cramping is due to my Yasmin BC.


----------



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

Tropigal, I too get very burpy and get indegestion 2 weeks prior to my period coming on. Then the moringing it comes the lower right pain I usually have gets umbearable and I get a good D at least 3 times that day. As my period starts to end, I start to feel better from the symptoms. I do feel hormones effect IBS.


----------



## palma (Aug 2, 2004)

I also have always gotten D around the time my period starts- a day or two before and then the first day or two of my period. That has happened since even before I developed IBS. A lot of people gain wait around their periods, but I seem to lose it because to get through school my diet can consist of nothing but Philly pretzels!


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Just came across this info that I thought was relevant, haven't found a decent explanation for what we go through until now:Reproductive Hormones - IBS occurs more than twice as frequently in women than in men and tends to follow a cyclic pattern, with aggravation during the postovulatory (progesterone-dominant) and premenstrual phases of the menstrual cycle3. Progesterone is known to delay gastric emptying and cause constipation; constipation with straining and the frequent passage of hard stools is a more prevalent IBS manifestation in women, especially during the postovulatory phase21. At the end of the postovulatory phase, the sudden withdrawal of progesterone that occurs with the start of the premenstrual phase may trigger increased bowel activity. Women frequently report loose stools and diarrhea before or with the onset of menstruation. In contrast to progesterone, estrogen has not been associated with exacerbations of IBS symptoms5,7. In one study, high levels of luteinizing hormone (LH) were found in women with IBS; drugs that decreased LH levels and consequently suppressed ovarian production of estrogen and progesterone resulted in significantly improved IBS symptoms22,23. LH is a reproductive hormone responsible for the production of testosterone in males and estrogen and progesterone in women. In men, the opposite result was found: low LH and low testosterone tended to be associated with IBS symptoms24. High LH therefore appears to cause exacerbations in women by stimulating progesterone and estrogen, yet have a protective effect in men.Along with progesterone levels in women, prostaglandins E2 and F2 alpha also increase in the premenstrual phase. Since they are powerful stimulants of bowel contractions, it is possible that women with IBS may have an exaggerated response to these prostaglandins3. http://altmedicine.about.com/library/weekly/aa010901b.htm


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

And my sympathies to you all, you all sound like you get hit harder than me at that time. Except you AJ, so I guess you actually look forward to PMS







And Margg ... two weeks














I usually just get one really bad day that can lay me flat, and a couple of dodgy days either side. Is it bad that I am relieved that it's not as bad as you other poor lasses ?


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey you know what they say about women who spend a lot of time together having their cycles mirror each other ... who is due / having their period now ? Or is that sharing too much


----------

